# OVATION, on my own terms?



## go-rebels (Jan 2, 2016)

What prevents an owner from just suspending MF payments beginning in January and immediately initiating a self-Ovation?  If there are no outstanding loans, can this negatively affect your credit rating?  If not, why pay the MF for the few months it takes Wyndham and the HOAs to complete the paperwork?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2016)

And WHY would you do this?

Did you get turned away from the Wyndham program - are your deeds/resorts not included in the program? 

Can you not get the proper signatures to execute the paper work?


----------



## am1 (Jan 2, 2016)

My guest is trying to save money by not having to keep the account current.


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 2, 2016)

am1 said:


> My guest is trying to save money by not having to keep the account current.



Correct.  Why pay fees for the first month while the process starts?


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 2, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> And WHY would you do this?
> 
> Did you get turned away from the Wyndham program - are your deeds/resorts not included in the program?
> 
> Can you not get the proper signatures to execute the paper work?



I'd start the regular Ovation process but simultaneously suspend payment.  I would assume that Wyndham would want to drag things out to benefit themselves (and the HOA, but I'm sure they don't care).


----------



## ronparise (Jan 2, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> Correct.  Why pay fees for the first month while the process starts?



Because the deal is that Wyndham will take things back if the fees are current
Why not just forget ovation and default 

The way to do a sale on your terms is to sell your contract to someone like me. And have your buyer cover the maintenance fees during the transfer process


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> Correct.  Why pay fees for the first month while the process starts?



Most people seem to have reported that Ovation took like "no time" to terminate the account.

So, you cooked the golden goose to save a few hundred dollars while Wyndham reports you to the credit bureaus?


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 2, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> ...while Wyndham reports you to the credit bureaus?



That was the other part of my question.  How big of a hit could it be?  It's not like defaulting on principal...


----------



## 55plus (Jan 2, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> That was the other part of my question.  How big of a hit could it be?  It's not like defaulting on principal...



A default is a default. I don't think it matters what the default is on. Sell  it on eBay for a dollar or give it away on TUG. If it's a demand location or property you shouldn't have a problem. Where is the property deeded?


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 2, 2016)

morrisjim said:


> Where is the property deeded?



All are converted fixed weeks; not real attractive compared to many others.

2016 Wyndham Fairfield Sapphire Valley (77K)
Maintenance Fees $7.76
Reserve Fund $3.00
Property Tax $0.16
TOTAL $10.92

2016 Wyndham Patriots' Place (77K)
Maintenance Fees $4.06
Reserve Fund $1.68
Property Tax $0.23
TOTAL $5.98

2016 Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Plantation (154K)
Maintenance Fees $9.08
Reserve Fund $0.75
Property Tax $0.15
TOTAL $9.99

:annoyed:

And what is the purpose of the "reserve fund?"


----------



## ronparise (Jan 2, 2016)

The reserve fund is for reserves

say a new roof has a 20  year expected remaining life, Everyear you set aside 5% of the expected cost so that when you need the roof, the money is there


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 2, 2016)

ronparise said:


> The reserve fund is for reserves



Thx Ron.  So standalone wooden condo units would generally have higher reserve fees vs a tower on the beach.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> Thx Ron.  So standalone wooden condo units would generally have higher reserve fees vs a tower on the beach.



Salt spray and hurricanes make beaches expensive, too. 

Wyndham Santa Barbara resort was totally gutted and rebuilt 7+ years ago ... seems some hurricane took out the 2 motels due south of SB and the oceanfront resort across the street from those 2 motels. Those lots are STILL empty today.

Wyndham Santa Barbara owners pay a LARGE SPECIAL ASSESSMENT and waited several years to get the insurance adjustment .. MFs without usage and no RCI trading as there were NO deposits into RCI. Wyndham however, happily converted many FW owners to points and ALLOW them to use their points ... but still had to pay the SA, too.

And yes, I own at a Wyndham resort with wood painted duplex buildings .. all 2/2 units which whose FW run about $650 per interval in MFs. Find a good PRIME week and the MF to Point RATIO is excellent value. Those points are used to book back into those nice ocean from resorts.


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 2, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> All are converted fixed weeks; not real attractive compared to many others.
> 
> 2016 Wyndham Fairfield Sapphire Valley (77K)
> Maintenance Fees $7.76
> ...


I'm figuring there's nothing 'prime' about these.  My uninformed opinion is that they're too small or too expensive to hope to give away.

What do y'all think?


----------



## ronparise (Jan 2, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> I'm figuring there's nothing 'prime' about these.  My uninformed opinion is that they're too small or too expensive to hope to give away.
> 
> What do y'all think?



You may be right although when prices wer at a penny and a half for the bigger better contracts I was accepting anything folks wanted to give me. If prices creep up again later this year you may find a market

For now if Wyndham will take them give them away. 

Remember if these are converted fixed weeks you have already paid your 2016 fees. I wouldn't worry about not paying a few months  in fact I would use the 2016 points before ovation takes them. You paid for them. They are yours


----------



## am1 (Jan 2, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> I'm figuring there's nothing 'prime' about these.  My uninformed opinion is that they're too small or too expensive to hope to give away.
> 
> What do y'all think?



Giving them back to wyndham is the best way to get rid of them.  The op is worried about paying a few "extra" months of mfs but he is already aware of the best exit strategy.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2016)

This is the perfect example of WHAT to GIVE back to Wyndham ...

Why are you going to mess around "trying to extract your pound of flesh" from Wyndham? 

So pay 2  more months MFs at the most .. most Ovations people are claiming the points and member number are GONE within days after they mail back the paperwork. Notarizing a release for each contract ... my bank goes FREE notary service .. even if it was $5 each .. and send it back overnight mail.


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 2, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Why are you going to mess around "trying to extract your pound of flesh" from Wyndham?


I guess it's my emotions getting the better of me after another 'information' session earlier this week.

I met a nice brunette at Majestic Sun on Monday (I'll call her "Ally") who offered 105K CWA points for $22K.  I told her I would listen more if 1) it cost me nothing out of pocket and 2) there was additional value.  She claimed I would become VIP at 413K, with all privileges therein, would envelope all my existing contract in CWA shielding me from any more assessments on my existing crappy contracts and, explaining the silver VIP trick to cancel and rebook saving points then trade-in 200K points yearly to reduce my MF to 'zero' after ten years.  Ally assured me that I'd be paying pretty much the same as today... maybe $60 more/month for the first decade.  No more MF?  Where do I sign?  Ally brought me paperwork for the Wyndham credit card and began offering all the perks for an end of year sale: 188K free points and _maybe_ release of the CWA MF for 2016.  (Credit card?  Whatever...)

I told Ally, "let's finish this up!"

Ally takes me to see "Bob," the finance guy in another building.  Right before we meet Bob, she tells me the good news that I've been approved for the one year CWA MF waiver.  'Great!" I exclaim.  Ally tells me that the signing will be videotaped because Wyndham was recently sued and is now taking precautions.  So I sit with Bob and we go over the finance sheet that pre-loads the cc with $11K @ 15% and bills that same cc monthly for the remaining $11K principal that Wyndham charges me 14%.  So technically, Ally was correct... nothing out of my pocket.  but little did I know she would be slipping a $22K debt into my pocket...  So I question Bob about my total Wyndham monthly bill and he correctly tells me that it will rise from $225 to $400 for 2016 then jump again to $460 for years 2017-2025.  I rise from my chair, wish him a good day and shake his hand.  He runs out to find Ally.  My wife and I leave the office and we run into Ally.  I thank her for her time and explain that I'm already VIP Silver, not really knowing what else to say.  Ally politely asks us to wait a minute while she goes into Bob's office to figure out what happened.  My wife, you know, was so excited about the new perks!

We leave.

---

I highly recommend taking a Karrass negotiated class before ever seriously sitting with a Wyndham salesperson to finalize that contract to get to VIP.  Some of us are natural 'wheeler-dealers' but I was surprised how much I, a self proclaimed know-it-all, could still learn.  A few years back I drove my salesperson to $0.12/point until I asked for a free million points to close the deal.  Apparently, he had enough.

EVERYTHING is negotiable!



vacationhopeful said:


> So pay 2  more months MFs at the most ..


Yes, I can accept that.

Question: if, as Ron suggests, I book 2 x 154K trips this year, will the reservations stand after Ovation is finalized assuming Wyndham gives me nothing in return for my crappy weeks?

I'll phone Wyndham Monday and let you know what kind of exit deal I can negotiate.


----------



## weems637 (Jan 3, 2016)

wicked combination. a cute brunette called "Ally" for you, and the promise of never ending perks for your spousal unit.  Glad the hook and line broke before they had you in the boat!


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 4, 2016)

OK, I called (855) 312-9040 and waited 20 minutes to be connected.  Wyndham will take back my 77K at Patriot's Point, 77K at Sapphire Valley but WILL NOT take back my 154K at Villa Rica Plantation.  Wyndham forwarded me to a 3rd party, "Timeshare Broker Associates" but they told me they were not interested in the Villa Rica Plantation property.

Wyndham will email me the paperwork to print, sign and notarize.  They estimate 8-10 weeks for the process.  But I'll sit on that for awhile.

It's looks like I've found a co-worker who will take all (3) contracts for free.  That's great news and a win-win for both of us.  I'm looking at www.lttransfers.com to help with the paperwork.

Now we'll see if I can beat the 10 week turnaround...


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 23, 2016)

I finally rec'd the Ovation paperwork but, apparently, Wyndham only wants my Williamsburg Patriot's point contract; the Sapphire valley Ovation paperwork is missing.

Anyway, I'm giving the timeshares to a friend so I'm not going the Ovation route.  But now Wyndham is delaying giving me the estoppel paperwork needed to transfer title.  The main office has told me that I have to go through the HOA to get the estoppels, but the HOAs want me to issue the forms filled out for them to sign.  I understood that the estoppels are only meant to guarantee the full title to ownership, so I don't understand why Wyndham Corp couldn't provide a full set.

Anyway, LT Transfers will be guiding me through this mess...


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 24, 2016)

The HOA is the title recorder. Corp just puts you in a computer yo use the points.


----------



## turtleclan (Jan 27, 2016)

*Ovation*

I have read this thread with interest.  I am 76, I have 4 kids and put all their names on the deeds with Wyndham.  I enjoy my usage, but they don't seem interested.  I have been thinking of simply signing over the deed when I hang up my traveling shoes.  I could care less about credit ratings, I can buy what I need.  But now I wonder if it will be that easy to sign over the deeds to Wynd.  Would they refuse a free surrender and perhaps hold my kids responsible?  Can I/should I ask to have their names removed now?  

I have 105k at Nashville and 95900 at Branson Falls.  How are these regarded by others.  They were both resale and I didn't think it mattered much until I read this thread.  Points are points as they used to say and i always fully use and enjoy mine where ever I book into. Thanks, Frankie


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 27, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> I finally rec'd the Ovation paperwork but, apparently, Wyndham only wants my Williamsburg Patriot's point contract; the Sapphire valley Ovation paperwork is missing.
> 
> Anyway, I'm giving the timeshares to a friend so I'm not going the Ovation route. But now Wyndham is delaying giving me the estoppel paperwork needed to transfer title. The main office has told me that I have to go through the HOA to get the estoppels, but the HOAs want me to issue the forms filled out for them to sign. I understood that the estoppels are only meant to guarantee the full title to ownership, so I don't understand why Wyndham Corp couldn't provide a full set.
> 
> Anyway, LT Transfers will be guiding me through this mess...




You may receive separate paperwork, often prepared by different Wyndham personnel, unless the paperwork you did receive specifically says that Wyndham does not want your other contract. Call and inquire about the one you did not receive. This happened to me a week or so ago, and when I called I found out the second one was still in process (read on someone else's desk). It arrived a few days later.


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 27, 2016)

turtleclan said:


> I have read this thread with interest. I am 76, I have 4 kids and put all their names on the deeds with Wyndham. I enjoy my usage, but they don't seem interested. I have been thinking of simply signing over the deed when I hang up my traveling shoes. I could care less about credit ratings, I can buy what I need. But now I wonder if it will be that easy to sign over the deeds to Wynd. Would they refuse a free surrender and perhaps hold my kids responsible? Can I/should I ask to have their names removed now?
> 
> I have 105k at Nashville and 95900 at Branson Falls. How are these regarded by others. They were both resale and I didn't think it mattered much until I read this thread. Points are points as they used to say and i always fully use and enjoy mine where ever I book into. Thanks, Frankie




 Call the ovation folks and see if they will take them back.  If they will, it is a very easy process.


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 28, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> The HOA is the title recorder. Corp just puts you in a computer yo use the points.


Very interesting... I called TWICE weeks ago and were told to go the HOA.  LT Transfers sends them a short email asking for the two missing Estoppels and ten days later they appear in the mail to me!

I was really surprised that an email got them to move but two one-on-one phone calls to different people got me nowhere...


----------



## go-rebels (Feb 13, 2016)

LT transfers has the gifted deed paperwork and the transfer money as of this past Thursday, 11Feb.  It will be interesting to see how long Wyndham takes to finalize the process.


----------



## Paramedicgirl (Feb 16, 2016)

turtleclan said:


> I have read this thread with interest.  I am 76, I have 4 kids and put all their names on the deeds with Wyndham.  I enjoy my usage, but they don't seem interested.  I have been thinking of simply signing over the deed when I hang up my traveling shoes.  I could care less about credit ratings, I can buy what I need.  But now I wonder if it will be that easy to sign over the deeds to Wynd.  Would they refuse a free surrender and perhaps hold my kids responsible?  Can I/should I ask to have their names removed now?
> 
> I have 105k at Nashville and 95900 at Branson Falls.  How are these regarded by others.  They were both resale and I didn't think it mattered much until I read this thread.  Points are points as they used to say and i always fully use and enjoy mine where ever I book into. Thanks, Frankie



Deed it to Wyndham in your will. :hysterical:


----------

